# Fire/Books/Store/Owner's Lending Library



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

After struggling again with the Owner's Lending Library I decided to write this thread with a title that shows the correct sequence.

I tried going through amazon.com from the Fire and that obviously didn't get me there.

Hope this helps others who want to borrow a Prime book and do it easily and successfully.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Ann in Arlington,

I followed your suggestion for the March Prime book.  I ordered the Last Book (a thriller) by Michael Collins.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I spent nearly 15 minutes yesterday trying to figure out how to use the lending library (from the pc). After a while, I gave up.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

You can't do it from your pc, it must be from the device you read on.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> You can't do it from your pc, it must be from the device you read on.


No wonder it won't work lol


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

To get a Prime book:

1. You must be on your Fire
2. Go to your BOOKS tab
3. Click on upper right STORE tab--which takes you to the internet
4. Click on OWNER'S lending library


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

You can be on any Kindle too Joan, not just the Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> You can be on any Kindle too Joan, not just the Fire.


True. . .I've borrowed with my Basic Kindle and with my K3.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I think Joan's post and response is based on the fact this is Fire Talk.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joan had a questions about the Lending Library on the K3. I've moved it to Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting to get maximum benefit to all of our K3 users:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,107622.0.html

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Betsy,

I followed the discussion on the Tips forum.  I learned the sequence on my Kindle Keyboard.  I would not have found it without help.

K3
Menu
Shop in Kindle Store
Browse
See All Categories
Kindle Owners Lending Library


----------

